# Interchangable parts



## madaboutvws (Sep 20, 2003)

Name some parts from an a3/s3 that are interchangable with a Golf IV?
Thanks.


----------



## mil337 (Aug 14, 2002)

*Re: Interchangable parts (madaboutVWs)*

the suspension, the engine, the brakes, the transmission......what specifically do you have in mind? i can tell you several things I know dont interchange with american market vw/audi cars







being that im the one who gets stuck rounding up all the parts for my friends a3 when something goes wrong.


_Modified by mil337 at 5:49 PM 9-22-2003_


----------



## madaboutvws (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: Interchangable parts (mil337)*

As far as interior. I wanna know what fits from the s3. 
also,I know that you can swap an Audi S3 front swaybar, anything else in particular ..as far as OEM "mods"?
Thanks.


----------

